# Candy Red 3sdm's on my e46. ASW.



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

The car wasn't getting enough attention for my liking on the style 32's I had on it:



Bought some 3SDM 0.01's staggered fitment with deep concave, 8.5j fronts 9.5j rears.





So they went candy red within the week, lol.



lowered the car some more, and walah!





Some proper pictures from Cars in the Park in Litchfield:





The wheels in the shade compared to the sunlight:













Then laying frame static LOL



YES, I know the car wont be to everyone's taste, but I love it. I'm young and like the attention lol, have had nothing but good comments at shows so I'm happy with that 

Cheers


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Stickers wouldn't be my choice but the rest looks nice :thumb:, do like a nice e46, miss my old one.

might look for another e46 M3 vert :driver:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

These wheels stand out for sure ! They have your silver color ride looks mean !


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

that's looks the nuts red wheels are normally a required taste but on this they look fantatsic


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

nichol4s said:


> Stickers wouldn't be my choice but the rest looks nice :thumb:, do like a nice e46, miss my old one.
> 
> might look for another e46 M3 vert :driver:


Only have the 1 sticker left now aha!! Yeah mate i'll want an m3 soon enough im sure lol.



sprocketser said:


> These wheels stand out for sure ! They have your silver color ride looks mean !


Cheers mate!



Wingnuts said:


> that's looks the nuts red wheels are normally a required taste but on this they look fantatsic


Thankyou mate. I think its because they're not just block red, they're candy red, much nicer.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

vRSchap said:


> Only have the 1 sticker left now aha!! Yeah mate i'll want an m3 soon enough im sure lol.
> 
> Cheers mate!
> 
> Thankyou mate. I think its because they're not just block red, they're candy red, much nicer.


No problem !


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow, I can see how it attracts attention :lol: I wouldn't say they're horrible though.


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

I wouldn't say they're horrible either pal (Y)


----------



## TomPrice (Apr 17, 2013)

Seen this on zsoc, thought it looked mint in the old wheels, ****ing love it now, looks the dogs danglies mate!


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

They look smart mate a lot of silver e46s out there and this is with th best


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers lads


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

IMO try adding some red window stickers, might tie the wheels in a little better.

Obviously it's your car and you can do wtf you like with it :lol:


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Looks good,

Just not into the whole stretched tyres and camber adjustments.


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

deano93tid said:


> Looks good,
> 
> Just not into the whole stretched tyres and camber adjustments.


Yes I know it's not too everyone's taste, it's a certain look mate I understand.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Really like this car, my kinda scene 

Big up to the RollHard crew


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

The car looks the nuts mate, lovin' the rims.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

The car is still very nice, what MPG does the 330 return I was thinking about possibly getting either a 320d 330d 335d or 330i not really sure yet.


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers for the comments guys  

Mpg wise I average around 26, mainly town driving, an I hardly ever boot it, it's too low to really push on it it. Tbh, I wish I'd bought a diesel one


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

I've got a real hate for stretched tyres and silly camber on cars for no reason, but for some reason i like the look of your and great colour on the wheels.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Im 55 years old and I love your car mate.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

26mpg maybe a little low for me I travel 60 miles per day I think the best I could get from both performance and economy would probably be a manual 330d but then again does performance really out weigh the economy, a 320d would probably suffice and return around 60mpg.


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

ted11 said:


> Im 55 years old and I love your car mate.


That's probably the best compliment I've ever received, Thankyou!!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good and I like the wheels


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice wheels and good stance. RollHard


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Front a touch down and the back up a touch would finish this of well.

It looks like it is reverse raking a little at the mo.!


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

Nah it's not reverse raking. Look at the side skirt from front to back, fronts on the floor lol. I am tempted to lower the front a tad more though lol


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Credit were its due mate, thats stunning . Really pulled it off with the colour of the rims!!


----------



## Adamwebb (Oct 6, 2012)

Looks Sick Chris!!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

None of your pictures are working for me.
I love style 32s


----------

